# Getting Sony NEX 3N for $300 (<19K). Good deal?



## ghemanth90 (Mar 7, 2014)

A friend coming to India early next month, I'm planning to get Sony NEX 3N which costs $300.

Sony NEX-3NL/B Compact Interchangeable Lens Digital Camera Kit (Black)

All my need is..

A compact camera 
Photo quality that's comparable to budget DSLR
Not interested in WiFi or GPS
Doesn't bother about absence of manual controls

Is NEX 3N a wise choice? AFAIK no other camera beats NEX 3N especially at the price range of around $300 to $400.

*Is there any camera that costs <$400 and beats the performance of NEX 3N?* If not, I'll settle for NEX 3N at $300.


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2014)

So what you're asking is DSLR equivalent IQ from a point and shoot. 
NEX is sure a nice choice than a point and shoot. Two things to consider...
1. You may not get India warranty if you buy from US.
2. Limited focal length. (there are lot of lenses available, you can buy them later if you want).
If you are OK with these two things, go ahead.


----------



## ghemanth90 (Mar 7, 2014)

Focal length is not an issue for me. 
Warranty is a tough nut to swallow though, but price difference of almost 12K is what attracts me the most. Even though warranty is not applicable, in case of any issues Sony India will service the Camera for money right?


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, sure they will. Did you read any review of that lens 16-50mm? Just asking why you favour this lens over 18-55kit. 18-55 is little cheaper...
Amlan is using Nex system, he may have some points to give some clear picture about this.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2014)

nac 16-50 is the default kit lens now days for all nex lineup or what ever they call now days (nex word sony skipped this year)


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> (nex word sony skipped this year)


Probably they want the words too look compact as their MILC


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2014)

I think its something like A6000 A9000 like that...


----------



## ghemanth90 (Mar 9, 2014)

My friend ordered NEX 3N + a leather case. Total - $340 (includes tax & shipping charges). It'll reach me 1st week of April. Thanks all for your answers!


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2014)

^ You ordered online? I thought your friend is bringing it.
What about customs duty? You may get asked to pay customs...

I have had transaction before from US and the shipping reached in less than two weeks. It wouldn't take one month to reach.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2014)

Congrats. Shipping shouldn't be an issue if he asked the seller to mark the item as 'gift'.
But you might have considered F3 over 3N, anyway, what's done is done.


----------



## ghemanth90 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Getting Sony NEX 3N for $300 (&lt;19K). Good deal?*



nac said:


> ^ You ordered online? I thought your friend is bringing it.
> What about customs duty? You may get asked to pay customs...
> 
> I have had transaction before from US and the shipping reached in less than two weeks. It wouldn't take one month to reach.



My friend did. He sent me the screenshots of the order details. Camera will be delivered on March 13th. He'll reach india early next month.

Camera will be unpacked and tested by my friend. Since my camera will come unpacked, I don't think there would be any trouble from customs.

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> But you might have considered F3 over 3N, anyway, what's done is done.


Apart from the LCD display, F3 doesn't offer any significant advantage over 3N, no? Moreover it's a older model and priced over $450 in amazon.


----------



## nac (Mar 10, 2014)

I thought $300 would be the final price including taxes and all. And when you said shipping, I thought the shipping is to India


----------

